# How to Prevent Hat Banding (Picture Framing, Flashing, etc.)



## montgomeryfinishes (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess this is one reason I swear by the high end paints, at this point in my career. I used SW 200 egshel for years and years and it would flash every once and again. Emerald, Aura, Regal don't. You can have some hack working for you and its way more difficult for them to mess it up if you spend a bit more on your material. But I would often solve this problem if I saw it coming (pink, red, yellow) by cutting and then rolling one wall at a time. Keeping that wet edge and a tight knit roller will do the trick. But again, spending the big bucks for the top shelf stuff really does make a difference.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

hubbyhobo said:


> There are many ways to prevent this from happening. The most common is to take an oil-based solvent. When mixing the paint with a solvent, the color becomes richer and the paint doesn't harden for a long time (about a week). Many artists, on the contrary, try not to take oil-based solvents due to the fact that it dries for a long time


So wait, your telling me to mix a little paint thinner in with my Regal?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

hubbyhobo said:


> There are many ways to prevent this from happening. The most common is to take an oil-based solvent. When mixing the paint with a solvent, the color becomes richer and the paint doesn't harden for a long time (about a week). Many artists, on the contrary, try not to take oil-based solvents due to the fact that it dries for a long time


robots gonna bot.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

"Hat bands are awesome accessories for fedoras, pork pies, and Stetsons, but they’re the worst when it comes to paint jobs."


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

montgomeryfinishes said:


> I guess this is one reason I swear by the high end paints, at this point in my career. I used SW 200 egshel for years and years and it would flash every once and again. Emerald, Aura, Regal don't. You can have some hack working for you and its way more difficult for them to mess it up if you spend a bit more on your material. But I would often solve this problem if I saw it coming (pink, red, yellow) by cutting and then rolling one wall at a time. Keeping that wet edge and a tight knit roller will do the trick. But again, spending the big bucks for the top shelf stuff really does make a difference.


 Nah, it happens in Aura as well. Especially the darker colours. Mostly I believe you have to constantly mix your paint and box thoroughly if using multiple gallons.


----------

